# Cool Headliner Ideas? mk3 Jetta



## effdbmx1 (Dec 27, 2007)

My headliner was really bad when I got the car. I've washed it and steam cleaned it and it doesn't smell or anything now but its still ugly and dirty.
I think I want to make a custom one. 
My car is going to be flat dark green soon. I was thinking about doing a dark green fabric too.
Any of you guys have any ideas on what would look good on a green car with black leather seats?
And I have a question for those of you who have done this before, do i just put it over the current fabric or do I have to take that one off? Mine isn't ripped or anything so it should go on fine...

Thanks


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Leather to match your seats?! Haha. If you got the green matched close enough it'd look good. If you can afford it, go with suede. And peel the old headliner off. I would think that the new fabric will adhere better without that there.


----------



## effdbmx1 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: (CoopaCoopaCoopa)*

Thanks man. Dark green suede would be awesome. I'll have to check out the prices


----------

